# Vaping.



## Oside (Nov 3, 2013)

Any furs out there in the vaping game ie. electric cigarettes such as RDAs and mechanical mods and such. I'm trying to get a legitimate mod like a genesis or something. If you don't know what I'm talking about then, eh tell me your favorite line of e juice


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been vaping for a few months now. My current set-up is a Kanger Protank 2 with an eGo-V battery. 

I just ordered the Kanger Protank 3 - the new one with dual coils - and it's scheduled to arrive on Monday. I can't wait. I also ordered a slew of juices to try with it, since I've heard some great stuff about vapedojo.com. 

Currently, the best juices I've tried have been from The Vapor Chef - Black Pompom is just fucking delicious. Bloody Mango too. 

Moonmountainvapor.com isn't bad either, and they have really good customer service. I found that Space Suit Surprise, Nebula Nectar, and Solar Flare are sweet, fruity, and made of goodness - they won't let you adjust the PG/VG ratio, though. I actually recently ordered a blown glass drip tip from them(they were running a promotion) after getting to ask a few questions and passing on some friendly advice, and in return for the advice, they sent me a free 8ml bottle of juice for free in addition to the 17ml bottle of juice they were giving me with the promotion on the drip tips they were running. 

I'm looking into getting into RBA/RDA eventually, but funding is an issue at the moment. What I'd really love to do is create my own mod - something with a decidedly steampunk flare made from burled walnut and copper or brass, but still have a screen on it somewhere with the VV/VW options and ohm meter. Either that, or make one that looks like a lightsaber hilt.


----------



## Stawks (Nov 3, 2013)

Man, why take the fun out of cigarettes...


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 3, 2013)

Stawks said:


> Man, why take the fun out of cigarettes...



If this is a serious question, where should I start? Health issues? Money issues? Convenience? Or one of the other several reasons to put down tobacco and get into vaping?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 3, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> If this is a serious question, where should I start? Health issues? Money issues? Convenience? Or one of the other several reasons to put down tobacco and get into vaping?



Why don't you try stopping rather than just moving onto another habit?


----------



## Stawks (Nov 3, 2013)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Why don't you try stopping rather than just moving onto another habit?



Because cigarettes are fantastic.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 3, 2013)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Why don't you try stopping rather than just moving onto another habit?



Just stopping isn't as easy as it sounds. Sure, some people can go cold turkey, but not everyone. Recent studies have also shown vaping to be more effective at getting people off tobacco use than gum or patches, and there is currently no proof that properly mixed e-juices do anything to damage one's health. Many people do use electronic cigarettes as a means to quit, being that they can start as high as 24mg nicotine and can step down to 0mg. It also tastes and smells a lot better.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 3, 2013)

Stawks said:


> Because cigarettes are fantastic.



But-- but they smell of awful and nasty. At least e-cigs come with yummy strawberry or chocolate flavours that smell nice. :3c

That said, I've seen people online talking about how they've "been on e-cigs for four years now!" Four years, seriously? If you're trying to quit smoking, then it is clearly not working.
People can do what they want, but it kinda seems like some have an addictive personality and aren't addressing the problem by shifting the addiction to something else.


----------



## Stawks (Nov 3, 2013)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> But-- but they smell of awful and nasty. At least e-cigs come with yummy strawberry or chocolate flavours that smell nice. :3c



Cigarettes taste like steak and potatoes man, steak a potatoes.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 3, 2013)

I _do _like steak and potatoes...

Hmm..


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 3, 2013)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> But-- but they smell of awful and nasty. At least e-cigs come with yummy strawberry or chocolate flavours that smell nice. :3c
> 
> That said, I've seen people online talking about how they've "been on e-cigs for four years now!" Four years, seriously? If you're trying to quit smoking, then it is clearly not working.
> People can do what they want, but it kinda seems like some have an addictive personality and aren't addressing the problem by shifting the addiction to something else.



Many people that switch to vaping do so for reasons other than to stop their addiction to nicotine all together. E-cigs are not strictly smoking cessation devices, and they are not labeled, marketed, or regulated as smoking cessation devices regardless that they can be used in that capacity. Nicotine, in and of itself, is about as harmful as caffeine. As a matter of fact, there are several medical studies happening right now that are looking into using nicotine to help with several diseases and illnesses. 

Many vapers, myself included, enjoy many of the benefits and facets of using electronic cigarettes. As you mentioned, there are hundreds yummy flavors and flavor combinations, there is the communities that support each other staying off of tobacco with this much MUCH healthier alternative, there is also the side of it that appeals to those of us that like to build and tinker. It provides us with another hobby spend our free time on, delightful deliciousness, an alternative to nasty tasting and smelling tobacco for both ourselves and those around us, and it isn't harmful to us or anyone else near us. 

It also saves us quite a bit of money in comparison to cigarettes. I've been vaping for a few months now. Before I picked up e-cigs, I smoked just over a pack a day, at ~$6/pack. Doing some quick math, that's ~$180/month, or  ~$2,160/year. On a heavy month, I might spend a little over $30 for my e-juices. New batteries and tanks aren't strictly necessary, but they're nice to have now and then. 

Which one sounds like the cheaper, healthier, tastier, better smelling, more community supported option here? Hm... I wonder.


----------



## LadyToorima (Nov 3, 2013)

Wasn't there a thread about this already? I'm sure someone can link it, I just woke up and that's a lot of work for someone not fully here yet. Zzzz...


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 3, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Wasn't there a thread about this already? I'm sure someone can link it, I just woke up and that's a lot of work for someone not fully here yet. Zzzz...



Are you thinking of the one I made a couple of months ago?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 3, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> -snip-



More power to you, I'm glad you've found something you like that saves you money too. c:


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 3, 2013)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> More power to you, I'm glad you've found something you like that saves you money too. c:



Glad I could change your view. c:


----------



## LadyToorima (Nov 3, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Are you thinking of the one I made a couple of months ago?




Yep, that's the one.


----------



## Corto (Nov 3, 2013)

I smoke like a chimney, so I tried to change into e-cigs a couple of years ago. Tasted terrible, was a hazzle, looked silly and felt like I was blowing a malfunctioning sexbot. It wasn't for me, I'll stick with good ol' coffin nails for now.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 3, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Are you thinking of the one I made a couple of months ago?



Couldn't we just continue that thread rather than start a new one?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 3, 2013)

Stawks said:


> Cigarettes taste like steak and potatoes man, steak a potatoes.



yeah - steak and potatoes that should be thrown in the trash..


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 3, 2013)

Corto said:


> I smoke like a chimney, so I tried to change into e-cigs a couple of years ago. Tasted terrible, was a hazzle, looked silly and felt like I was blowing a malfunctioning sexbot. It wasn't for me, I'll stick with good ol' coffin nails for now.



What kind did you try? It wasn't from a gas station, was it? The kind with the cartridges? Those things are absolute garbage, not worth the materials they're made from.



Mr. Sparta said:


> Couldn't we just continue that thread rather than start a new one?



Don't ask me, I'm not a mod or the OP in this thread. I'm just excited for another thread about vaping to pop up.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 3, 2013)

I've always kinda been curious about "e-cigs" since I've been occasionally contemplating picking up smoking and having an alternative that won't slowly kill me seems like a good idea.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 3, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I've always kinda been curious about "e-cigs" since I've been occasionally contemplating picking up smoking and having an alternative that won't slowly kill me seems like a good idea.



If you have any questions, this is a prime time to ask. I'm always happy to indoctrinate someone out of tobacco use and into vaping.


----------



## Willow (Nov 3, 2013)

We just got an e-cig shop last month I think, or if it's been there for awhile then I'm just now noticing it. 
I've been thinking about taking up smoking but at the same time I don't because money and yeh. 



Mr. Sparta said:


> Couldn't we just continue that thread rather than start a new one?


Well since it's vaping and not e-cigs they're kind of different. It's not that serious though. 



PastryOfApathy said:


> I've always kinda been curious about  "e-cigs" since I've been occasionally contemplating picking up smoking  and having an alternative that won't slowly kill me seems like a good  idea.


Same. But I hear they're not only expensive but they still come with some risk.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 3, 2013)

Willow said:


> We just got an e-cig shop last month I think, or if it's been there for awhile then I'm just now noticing it.
> I've been thinking about taking up smoking but at the same time I don't because money and yeh.
> 
> 
> ...



Vaping = e-cigs. No difference.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 3, 2013)

I finally got to try one at my fiance's sister's house because her boyfriend had one. It wasn't bad. He said he could hook me up with a decent set on ebay for a not ridiculous price, so I might do it. It also means I could smoke inside the apartment, which would be good for the upcoming winter so I don't freeze my ass off.

I think it made me cough a lot more than normal cigs do, though. But that might have just been his juice brand.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah I vape. I use an itaste MVP.  My all time fave brands of ejuice is The Standard and Five Pawn.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 3, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I finally got to try one at my fiance's sister's house because her boyfriend had one. It wasn't bad. He said he could hook me up with a decent set on ebay for a not ridiculous price, so I might do it. It also means I could smoke inside the apartment, which would be good for the upcoming winter so I don't freeze my ass off.
> 
> I think it made me cough a lot more than normal cigs do, though. But that might have just been his juice brand.



Do you know what kind of gear he was working with? 

There is also a few things that could have made the hit pretty harsh, like if there was more VG and PG in the juice, or if the voltage was set high. Many vendors will let you adjust the PG/VG ratio and many devices will let you set the volts and watts you want, that way you can fine tune it to your flavor and throat hit. One part that helps many smokers completely make the switch is the ability to make the throat hit feel like a tobacco cigarette, it's a sensation that you just become accustomed to...like Stockholm syndrome. 



d.batty said:


> Yeah I vape. I use an itaste MVP.  My all time fave brands of ejuice is The Standard and Five Pawn.



I'd love to get my hands on a MVP. My current battery barely lasts the day. 

I've heard that Five Pawn is stupidly expensive for the quality of juice they put out. Not necessarily bad juice, just overpriced. Personally, I haven't tried them and probably won't bother spending the money to do so, especially when I still need to get some more juice from The Vapor Chef and I've got six bottles of juice from Vape Dojo to run through.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 3, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Do you know what kind of gear he was working with?
> 
> There is also a few things that could have made the hit pretty harsh, like if there was more VG and PG in the juice, or if the voltage was set high. Many vendors will let you adjust the PG/VG ratio and many devices will let you set the volts and watts you want, that way you can fine tune it to your flavor and throat hit. One part that helps many smokers completely make the switch is the ability to make the throat hit feel like a tobacco cigarette, it's a sensation that you just become accustomed to...like Stockholm syndrome.
> 
> ...


It's expensive because of how much work they put into their product.  I live up the highway from their HQ and have been inside a bunch.  It's quite fascinating how they make the juice, they even age it in wood casks just like wine and spirits. I don't mind paying for top notch quality ejuice.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 4, 2013)

So this thread is just packed full of vapists.

You people make me sick.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 4, 2013)

Smelge said:


> So this thread is just packed full of vapists.
> 
> You people make me sick.



Don't make me vape you.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 4, 2013)

I like to masturvape.  

Oh yeah forgot to mention The Vapor Room has some nice quality ejuice and they give you surprise freebies.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I like to masturvape.
> 
> Oh yeah forgot to mention The Vapor Room has some nice quality ejuice and they give you surprise freebies.



Link to their site? Thevaporroom.com? 

I just got my Protank 3 in earlier today with 6 juices from Vape Dojo. I'm loving the dual coil heads this tank. Haven't tried the juices yet though, I'm giving them a heat treatment to homogenize them, then going to let them steep/breathe for a few days.


----------



## Leon (Nov 4, 2013)

I like real cigarettes, though some of these sound like they're worth a try.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 4, 2013)

Leon said:


> I like real cigarettes, though some of these sound like they're worth a try.



They're definitely worth a try. If it's the tobacco flavor you prefer, many vendors have a selection of them. There are also hundreds of other flavors out there.


----------



## Azure (Nov 4, 2013)

fuck vaping cigarette shit

vape DMT and acetone shatter hash


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 5, 2013)

Yo anyone know is vaping is cheaper then cigarettes in the long run?
I'm addicted to smoking (bad habit i know) my mate recommenced that i try it out but the basic kit i found costs 300$.

Not sure if the gear is worth it..


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 5, 2013)

FoxTailedCritter said:


> Yo anyone know is vaping is cheaper then cigarettes in the long run?
> I'm addicted to smoking (bad habit i know) my mate recommenced that i try it out but the basic kit i found costs 300$.
> 
> Not sure if the gear is worth it..



Yes, it is MUCH cheaper in the long-run. Depending on how much you smoke now, the cheaper it will be over time. After getting past the initial investments of my batteries/tanks, I spend roughly $30-$60 per month on e-liquid. When I was a smoker, I'd spend around ~$6/day for cigarettes. Doing some quick and dirty math, that adds up to ~$180/month, and ~$2,160/year. My juice, even if I were to go ~$60/month, is only $720/year. That's less than half the price of the tobacco cigarettes. I'm not even buying top-of-the-line e-liquid, either! 

Out of curiosity, what kit did your friend link you to? Most starter kits only cost around $40-60, depending on the brands and country. If you're in the US, I can toss you some links for much better deals. If you're not in the US, I can give you some resources to help you search around for something much more affordable.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah 300 bucks is a "Don't know no better' price. A cheap starter vape goes from exactly what Cyanide Tiger said. 40 to 60. Don't let anyone rip you off. 

Source: I sell the damn things and got my own.



Azure said:


> fuck vaping cigarette shit
> vape DMT and acetone shatter hash



Christ that'll fuck you up six ways from sunday. Even seperate those rock your world. 

But the idea is...intruiging...


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 5, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Yeah 300 bucks is a "Don't know no better' price. A cheap starter vape goes from exactly what Cyanide Tiger said. 40 to 60. Don't let anyone rip you off.
> 
> Source: I sell the damn things and got my own.



The only real legitimate exception I can think of off the top of my head is a new Innokin iTaste MVP kit, which I've seen usually in the $70 range, but at low as $40 from certain vendors running specials. Still, damn good battery from what I can tell, and it comes with two clearos plus a multifunction charger to charge the battery, have a passthrough-like function, and even charge other devices off of it in a pinch. 

I'm sure there are other legit starter kits out there outside that price range, but I'd generally suspect they're overpriced and likely not worth it.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys.

Turns out my buddy tried to take some extra cash for himself. (Not sure if he was joking or legitimately trying to scam me.)
But i found some cheaper ones online. (Shall get it shipped here asap.)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> The only real legitimate exception I can think of off the top of my head is a new Innokin iTaste MVP kit, which I've seen usually in the $70 range, but at low as $40 from certain vendors running specials. Still, damn good battery from what I can tell, and it comes with two clearos plus a multifunction charger to charge the battery, have a passthrough-like function, and even charge other devices off of it in a pinch.
> 
> I'm sure there are other legit starter kits out there outside that price range, but I'd generally suspect they're overpriced and likely not worth it.


I got mine for $50.  
Btw the mvp kit only comes with one tank.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 6, 2013)

FoxTailedCritter said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> Turns out my buddy tried to take some extra cash for himself. (Not sure if he was joking or legitimately trying to scam me.)
> But i found some cheaper ones online. (Shall get it shipped here asap.)



What vendor are you using? Personally, I recommend vapedojo.com for starter kits, they're a legit vendor with excellent customer service and very reasonable prices. It's important to shop around and get reviews on both vendors and equipment when you're buying gear - unfortunately, because the industry isn't monopolized by giant corporations yet, there are hundreds of different vendors out there and some of them don't have much in the way of ethics. Of course, there are many that are also very good. 

My general rule of thumb is to check out reddit.com/r/ecr. They're a vaping community that will hold up the good vendors and out the bad ones. Given that it's so easy to get scammed online, I rarely purchase from a shop unless I see multiple people from there recommend the place.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2013)

Might start vaping.
I don't like the idea of disposable nicotinerolls of cancer, but smoking in itself is interesting. I tried normal smoking and gave up on it because it just was not worth the horrible smell and everything tasting like ash.
There are no positive sides to regular ciggy smoking. Vaping sounds like it won't smell half as bad and offers a variety of flavours apart your standard smoke.
Do they have woodsmoke? Like the smell/taste of a bonfire smoke as an available juice?


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 6, 2013)

Honestly, I've always liked the aesthetics of smoking, but never even bothered because of the cancer/stink/price issues. If I had that kind of money to throw at another useless hobby, I'd seriously give it a go. 

I want one that tastes like almonds and honey, and one like cloves :>


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh my god the flavour range is impressive. 
A bunch of coffee flavours.
Have a guess what I'd be vaping if I got into it.

E:They don't dirt the ground with dirty butts either. If only everyone started vaping instead of smoking and throwing their butts on the ground for all to see, the world would be a cleaner place.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 6, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> E:They don't dirt the ground with dirty butts either. If only everyone started vaping instead of smoking and throwing their butts on the ground for all to see, the world would be a cleaner place.



I've actually seen about a billion of those cheap walmart e-cig butts all over the damn place in recent years. People will actually go to the effort of unscrewing it, putting a new one on, and _then_ chucking it out of the window of a moving car.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

read that as fapping
wasn't surprised 
:V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> I've actually seen about a billion of those cheap walmart e-cig butts all over the damn place in recent years. People will actually go to the effort of unscrewing it, putting a new one on, and _then_ chucking it out of the window of a moving car.


Wow. Such idiocy should be banned by law. I don't think we have disposable e-cigs here. If we do, they don't find their way on the pavement of a sidewalk.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 6, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Wow. Such idiocy should be banned by law. I don't think we have disposable e-cigs here. If we do, they don't find their way on the pavement of a sidewalk.



Technically, it's littering, which is against the law here, but I've seen everything from cigbutts to recliners dumped on the roadsides.


----------



## Lexicom (Nov 6, 2013)

I couldn't see myself smoking.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 6, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Do they have woodsmoke? Like the smell/taste of a bonfire smoke as an available juice?


I would *love* this. You don't even want to know how much I would love this.

That, or smoked meat flavors.
_Steak_ smoke._* Jerky*_ smoke.

These are things that I desperately need in my life.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 6, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Might start vaping.
> I don't like the idea of disposable nicotinerolls of cancer, but smoking in itself is interesting. I tried normal smoking and gave up on it because it just was not worth the horrible smell and everything tasting like ash.
> There are no positive sides to regular ciggy smoking. Vaping sounds like it won't smell half as bad and offers a variety of flavours apart your standard smoke.
> Do they have woodsmoke? Like the smell/taste of a bonfire smoke as an available juice?





Vaelarsa said:


> I would *love* this. You don't even want to know how much I would love this.
> 
> That, or smoked meat flavors.
> _Steak_ smoke._* Jerky*_ smoke.
> ...



I... honestly have no idea since I've never bothered looking for them. I'm sure there's a vendor somewhere that does. I can, however, post a list of vendors that I trust as well as recommendations on starter kits if you guys would like?

The vast majority of the juices focus on tastes that one could enjoy all day, like coffee, fruits, candy, desserts, and the like. I did come across this vendor that has a bunch of novelty flavors. I can't attest to their tastiness since I haven't ordered anything from them, but I've heard from many others that this is a reputable vendor. They're also pretty inexpensive for the more common flavors.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2013)

Any flavor you can think of they make it. There are a few websites that do custom ejuice as well.


----------



## Azure (Nov 6, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Yeah 300 bucks is a "Don't know no better' price. A cheap starter vape goes from exactly what Cyanide Tiger said. 40 to 60. Don't let anyone rip you off.
> 
> Source: I sell the damn things and got my own.
> 
> ...


it was so intriguing it changed my entire life


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2013)

Though I don't smoke, it's nice for those who do to have an environmentally-friendly alternative to cigarettes. Unfortunately I think some are abusing the ability to 'smoke indoors' and might ruin it for all the other e-cig smokers; the last several concerts I've been to people seem to have modified their e-cigs to smoke marijuana from them. They might just be smoking the essence of marijuana but it smelled like the real thing and all I saw people smoking was e-cigs.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 10, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Though I don't smoke, it's nice for those who do to have an environmentally-friendly alternative to cigarettes. Unfortunately I think some are abusing the ability to *'smoke *indoors' and might ruin it for all the other e-cig *smokers*; the last several concerts I've been to people seem to have modified their e-cigs to *smoke *marijuana from them. They might just be smoking the essence of marijuana but it smelled like the real thing and all I saw people smoking was e-cigs.



This is going to sound like I'm just being bitchy about technicalities, but for future reference, if you're ever discussing vaping with non-vapers, please refrain from referring to it as smoking. The reason I'm asking this is because it contributes to the image for those that are uneducated and unwilling to be educated that vaping = smoking. By being careful with our terminology and helping correct others when they use the wrong ones, hopefully we can help disconnect some of the stigma of smoking from vaping. 

It's bad enough that the FDA has classified e-cigs as "tobacco products" despite the entire lack of tobacco used in the devices, and many places(towns, cities, business establishments, and such) are treating vaping as bad or worse than tobacco cigarettes. Official FDA regulations will be coming down soon, and there is a very real possibility that they'll strangle hundreds of small businesses out of the market. 

Helping others use the correct terminology is a small but fairly critical way to assist in helping others realize that there is, in fact, a difference between vaping and smoking.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry for not using the right word; my younger brother has an e-cig but he never used the word 'vape' so I didn't know.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 10, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Sorry for not using the right word; my younger brother has an e-cig but he never used the word 'vape' so I didn't know.



No worries, you may want to let your little brother know as well. Thanks for actually listening.


----------



## Oside (Nov 11, 2013)

ok wow, havent been on since I started this thread lol. I just wanted to know if anyone has any opinions on certain mods. I have a china made clone mechanical mod and its time to drop the money and get a $200 one that doesnt have bad threads or any problems. As far as I know, most first edition mods always have problems so I am always skeptical.

As far as this being the same thread as before a few months back, eh, maybe but I was trying to lean more towards advice on buying a new mod or delicious juice. My fave is VaporChef.com but it gets old sometimes.


----------



## Oside (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok nvm, i read more replies. Reading some good stuff ^-^


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 11, 2013)

Oside said:


> ok wow, havent been on since I started this thread lol. I just wanted to know if anyone has any opinions on certain mods. I have a china made clone mechanical mod and its time to drop the money and get a $200 one that doesnt have bad threads or any problems. As far as I know, most first edition mods always have problems so I am always skeptical.
> 
> As far as this being the same thread as before a few months back, eh, maybe but I was trying to lean more towards advice on buying a new mod or delicious juice. My fave is VaporChef.com but it gets old sometimes.



Personally, I'm a bit sketchy about the Chinese clone mods. Some of them may be good quality, but I couldn't tell you which ones. I don't really care to support cloners anyway. When it comes time for me to upgrade, I'll be doing quite a bit of research or just building my own.

If you're getting tired of TVC juice, you might try Gremlin, Seduce Juice, or Indigo? I haven't had the chance to try them yet, but hear nothing but excellent reviews about the juice from each of them. I've also heard mixed things about Five Pawns, generally from it being overpriced to them being expensive but worth it.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 12, 2013)

E-cigs? 

I usually only ever use the cheap $12 disposable e-hookah pens from gas stations.

I recently went to a hookah lounge that was selling better quality ones but I didn't have money to buy one at the time so meh. 

Overall I don't use them a lot, or at least enough to invest in an expensive setup. Do the expensive setups last ridiculously long or something?


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Nov 12, 2013)

I clicked on this because I thought it was some new person trying to start a fetish board.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 12, 2013)

Darkwing said:


> E-cigs?
> 
> I usually only ever use the cheap $12 disposable e-hookah pens from gas stations.
> 
> ...



With the more expensive set-ups, it's less about how long it all lasts and more about the quality of it all. Flavor, throat hit, vapor production, ease of use, etc. Length of use is still a factor, but it isn't the only one involved. 

To be frank, pretty much anything you're going to find at a gas station(blu, njoy, cig-a-like, etc) is just going to be garbage compare to proper vape set-ups. Also, a big difference between the gas station crap and a proper set-up is that the ones you get there are disposable. Proper set-ups are not. There is also the level of customization when you're dealing with clearos and dripping atomizers rather than the disposable cartridges as well. 

If you'd like to learn more about it, PM me and I can point you toward a few sites(at least if you're in the US) that are trustworthy and have decent prices for starter set-ups. There's also a much, MUCH larger selection of flavors that you get in the form of refillable e-liquid. Nearly any flavor you can think of that sounds appealing(and even many that don't), chances are high that someone is selling it.



ScaredToBreathe said:


> I clicked on this because I thought it was some new person trying to start a fetish board.



Wat.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 20, 2013)

Just got an e-cig the other day just to try it out. I enjoy the taste and the smell. I got the classic tobacco by Blu and it's alright. Sometimes it causes me to have an annoying tickle in the back of my throat but i feel that's just me doing it wrong.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Just got an e-cig the other day just to try it out. I enjoy the taste and the smell. I got the classic tobacco by Blu and it's alright. Sometimes it causes me to have an annoying tickle in the back of my throat but i feel that's just me doing it wrong.



The Blu e-cigs are okay to try out and see if vaping is a decent alternative to smoking that you may be interested in. However, compared to proper set-ups like a Protank 2 and eGo Twist battery, Blus are garbage. If you want to PM me, I can point you at a couple of online vendors that are trustworthy, have good customer service, and decent prices on starter kits. Or, you can always look around your town to find B&M vape stores so you can talk to them face to face. The prices will generally be higher in B&M stores VS online, but you can usually try the flavors before you buy them, ask for recommendations on gear, and such like that. Most places, especially if you live in a decent sized city, should have a local vaping group that gets together to discuss gear, vendors, juices, support(for those having a hard time putting tobacco down), etc. 

Either way, I'm glad to see another person giving vaping a try! I hope you'll get more into it and put down tobacco all together!


----------



## Aleu (Nov 20, 2013)

I haven't seen many places that sell e-cigs tbh. And I haven't smoked cigarettes before but some days at my workplace I feel like I actually would just walk up to the nearest gas station and buy a pack of Marlboros.
Like Sarcastic Coffeecup, I like the aesthetic. But for health issues, money, and the fact that my dad would skin me I never took up actual smoking. My mom smokes, however and I might get her to look in to it.


----------



## HallowLight (Nov 20, 2013)

I am Vaping but since I live in a college town some of the stores cater to them and one of them that the locals call Thirsty's has a special license to sell Hookahs and tobacco Pipes you know the glass ones but what got me vaping was his electronic Hookahs call Fantasia the Magic Dragon is a good one, I'm currently looking into getting a refillable one with different flavors, and maybe buying a real hookah to try the Rainbow Bright. (I sound like a Pot head)


----------



## Willow (Nov 25, 2013)

I went ahead and bought one of those disposable Blu cigs this morning just to try it out. Not sure if I just did it wrong or not the first few times but it left a burning sensation in my throat that kind of caught me off guard.

But it's still pretty nice so I might contemplate buying the actual starter kit at some point with the charger since for my purposes, I don't need a super expensive setup.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 2, 2013)

Willow said:


> I went ahead and bought one of those disposable Blu cigs this morning just to try it out. Not sure if I just did it wrong or not the first few times but it left a burning sensation in my throat that kind of caught me off guard.
> 
> But it's still pretty nice so I might contemplate buying the actual starter kit at some point with the charger since for my purposes, I don't need a super expensive setup.



Despite them being so widely advertised and available, Blu is one of the shittiest ones you can get. If you're currently a smoker, I'd highly recommend getting a variable voltage battery - there are some fairly inexpensive ones out there, such as the eGo Twist or Vision Spinner - and a Kanger Protank 2. They're both easy to use, maintain, and refill. That way, you can fine tune the throat hit to what you like. If you can find a local B&M vape shop, they can recommend a nicotine level for you better than I'd be able to. 

If you're not currently a smoker and you're just trying it out, one of the inexpensive starter kits with a refillable clearo/glasso(such as an eVOD kit) is the way to go. Just be sure you get 0mg nicotine juice - that's there for smokers trying to switch/quit and I doubt you'd want to start an addiction you don't have a reason to. 

Either way, it's an odd sensation to get used to but a fun hobby and an especially beneficial one if you're a smoker.


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Dec 6, 2013)

I know this may be a dumb question, but is there a vaping juice that actually TASTES like a Marlboro? YES, I'm a heavy smoker and I'm addicted to nicotine. But nicotine wont kill me. The other crap in the cigarette WILL. I know this. But as weird as it may sound, I also LIKE the taste of a Marlboro. I would turn to vaping in an instant if it would TASTE like a Marlboro.  0.0


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 6, 2013)

Arianna Dragoness said:


> I know this may be a dumb question, but is there a vaping juice that actually TASTES like a Marlboro? YES, I'm a heavy smoker and I'm addicted to nicotine. But nicotine wont kill me. The other crap in the cigarette WILL. I know this. But as weird as it may sound, I also LIKE the taste of a Marlboro. I would turn to vaping in an instant if it would TASTE like a Marlboro.  0.0



Yes, there is. You can get juice flavored as pretty much anything you like, from Marlboros(and other tobacco blends) to bacon to candy to chocolate soufflÃ© and more. The real trick is finding a vendor that sells the juice you like. If you'd like, you can PM me and I'll put together a list of trustworthy online vendors(if you're in the US) for you. Otherwise, if there is a B&M that is local to you - and I'd be surprised if there isn't at this point - it may be a good idea to go have a chat with them and some of the clients there for their recommendations.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 7, 2013)

I've been really trying to get into using vaps, but there's just something about them that I really don't seem to care for. I can definitely see the appeal of it, but I guess I'm just old fashioned. Give me a lighter, a death wish, and freezing outside on the porch any day.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 8, 2013)

SL1PSH0D said:


> I've been really trying to get into using vaps, but there's just something about them that I really don't seem to care for. I can definitely see the appeal of it, but I guess I'm just old fashioned. Give me a lighter, a death wish, and freezing outside on the porch any day.



What kind of gear were you using? The right tank and battery can make all the difference.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd have to check into that. It was a gift from a good friend to a roommate and I. I tried it with him the first few times and didn't care that much for it so I let him use it.
Granted, he also doesn't always use it for tobacco now.... > 3>

I'll find out, though.  I thought it was a pretty good one.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 8, 2013)

SL1PSH0D said:


> I'd have to check into that. It was a gift from a good friend to a roommate and I. I tried it with him the first few times and didn't care that much for it so I let him use it.
> Granted, he also doesn't always use it for tobacco now.... > 3>
> 
> I'll find out, though.  I thought it was a pretty good one.



Er, there's no tobacco involved in these things. I think you may be thinking of the wrong kind of vaporizer.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 9, 2013)

Its called "The Pax". It's a little hand-held doodle-bopper with a chamber in the back that you can put little pouches of what I believed to be flavored tobacco? Maybe it was just some kind of flavoring? o.o

Regardless, if you leave the pouches out you can vap, well, any herbal substance you want.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 9, 2013)

IIRC vapes use liquid.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah, that's what the little packets were filled with. Listen, I have the understanding of technology of an 80 year Inuit woman. The fact that I'm using a computer is amazing in of itself. xD

Pipes and papers for me, please. ^^


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 9, 2013)

SL1PSH0D said:


> Its called "The Pax". It's a little hand-held doodle-bopper with a chamber in the back that you can put little pouches of what I believed to be flavored tobacco? Maybe it was just some kind of flavoring? o.o
> 
> Regardless, if you leave the pouches out you can vap, well, any herbal substance you want.



Is this the thing you're talking about here? If so, that's not the kind of vape we're talking about in this thread.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 10, 2013)

Yep, that's the one. Guess I'll just go back to the corner.... > 3>


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 10, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Is this the thing you're talking about here? If so, that's not the kind of vape we're talking about in this thread.


Hahaha!
I know a few people that use those things for cannabis.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 10, 2013)

SL1PSH0D said:


> Yep, that's the one. Guess I'll just go back to the corner.... > 3>



Haha, don't worry about it, man. We're talking about electronic cigarettes, like Blu(but much, MUCH better). If you're curious about them, I can give you a breakdown of what they are, how they work, and so forth. They're much cleaner, better smelling, and healthier than anything that comes from using tobacco in any form. Plus, you can still get the throat hit and any flavor you like from tobacco to mangoes to tiramisu to bacon to pretty much anything else you might want.



d.batty said:


> Hahaha!
> I know a few people that use those things for cannabis.



I didn't even know that was a thing until Sl1p mentioned it and I did asked the Google for the first thing that made any sense once he mentioned a brand.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 10, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Haha, don't worry about it, man. We're talking about electronic cigarettes, like Blu(but much, MUCH better). If you're curious about them, I can give you a breakdown of what they are, how they work, and so forth. They're much cleaner, better smelling, and healthier than anything that comes from using tobacco in any form. Plus, you can still get the throat hit and any flavor you like from tobacco to mangoes to tiramisu to bacon to pretty much anything else you might want.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know that was a thing until Sl1p mentioned it and I did asked the Google for the first thing that made any sense once he mentioned a brand.


Things like that for hash and oils were around before ecigs became popular, here in california anyway.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Things like that for hash and oils were around before ecigs became popular, here in california anyway.



I know they have been around for a while, but I'd never seen one that was so portable. All the rigs I'd seen for hash/oils were things you had to sit on a table and plug into a wall outlet.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 10, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Is this the thing you're talking about here? If so, that's not the kind of vape we're talking about in this thread.



Huh.  I'd been contemplating how to get certain non-polar substances into a polar solvent like e-liquid, and it never even occurred to me to not even bother suspending it in solution in the first place.

I don't suppose it's possible to get empty pods?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 10, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Huh.  I'd been contemplating how to get certain non-polar substances into a polar solvent like e-liquid, and it never even occurred to me to not even bother suspending it in solution in the first place.
> 
> I don't suppose it's possible to get empty pods?



I have no idea. My only opinion on the matter is that if you're thinking what I think you're thinking, please try to hold off on it until the FDA regulations pass on e-cigs - there's enough opposition to them without throwing one more thing in the pot to squabble about between e-cig users and e-cig opposers(of course, people do it anyway, but the last thing that needs to happen is one more person getting caught or fucking themselves up while experimenting).

That thing I linked, though, is(from what I can tell) a handheld portable version of one of these - which is not an e-cig.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah, the one I was discussing is actually very user friendly to a... er... green lifestyle. It's just not something I really cared for. The coffee flavored solution kind of ruined it too, as no amount of cleaning it thus far has been able to get rid of that taste...

But actual e-cig stuff did seem interesting to me. I like the idea of saving money on them, and that you can adjust the amount of nicotine/ the flavors of what your smoking. I'd just be really nervous to invest the money into it to start. There's something really romantic about watching your cancer-stick burn and ashing and all that rot. It's almost ritualistic.

How do you know when you're done with an e-cig?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 10, 2013)

SL1PSH0D said:


> Yeah, the one I was discussing is actually very user friendly to a... er... green lifestyle. It's just not something I really cared for. The coffee flavored solution kind of ruined it too, as no amount of cleaning it thus far has been able to get rid of that taste...
> 
> But actual e-cig stuff did seem interesting to me. I like the idea of saving money on them, and that you can adjust the amount of nicotine/ the flavors of what your smoking. I'd just be really nervous to invest the money into it to start. There's something really romantic about watching your cancer-stick burn and ashing and all that rot. It's almost ritualistic.
> 
> How do you know when you're done with an e-cig?



That's actually one of the weirdest things to get acclimated to - or it was for me, at least. When I first started vaping, I'd get a nicotine buzz pretty often because there really isn't a solid stopping point like there is with a tobacco cigarette. After a little while, you just get used to having it within arms length and just take a puff whenever you need/want to. 

Soon, you find the ritual changing from watching something to up in flames to a practiced cycle of maintenance and discovery. New flavors, new gear, a community built on supporting one another, and some really cool technology that's evolving practically every day. If you're bent on taking a romantic look at it, I'm sure there's something to be said about switching from tobacco, which you destroy and in turn destroys you, to e-cigs, which you maintain to keep from destruction and in turn it does the same for you.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 11, 2013)

That is a pretty romantic way of thinking about it.... o.o

What would you recommend for starting out? I'll have to look into it and give it a good honest try.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 11, 2013)

SL1PSH0D said:


> That is a pretty romantic way of thinking about it.... o.o
> 
> What would you recommend for starting out? I'll have to look into it and give it a good honest try.



I'm gonna go ahead and drop you my recommendations in a PM - I'm not sure if linking to vendors and other forums here would be considered spam.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Dec 15, 2013)

I love smoking, cigarettes and cigars but with the existing cost of smokes and the rising cost of everything else, I'm gonna have to give it up. I dip when I can't smoke but not enough for it to hurt my teeth/gums. One can might last me a month. I guess i'll try out the e cigs when I get paid.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 16, 2013)

DrewlyYours said:


> I love smoking, cigarettes and cigars but with the existing cost of smokes and the rising cost of everything else, I'm gonna have to give it up. I dip when I can't smoke but not enough for it to hurt my teeth/gums. One can might last me a month. I guess i'll try out the e cigs when I get paid.



Looking at trying out the gas station e-cigs like Blu or Njoy? Or would you like me to point you at a good starter kit for a proper e-cig and heap some information on you?


----------



## DrewlyYours (Dec 16, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Looking at trying out the gas station e-cigs like Blu or Njoy? Or would you like me to point you at a good starter kit for a proper e-cig and heap some information on you?



Im not sure, I don't want to get balls deep in it, then find out I don't like it and have then wasted a bunch of money. Sure, give me the info you can and I'll look it up.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 16, 2013)

DrewlyYours said:


> Im not sure, I don't want to get balls deep in it, then find out I don't like it and have then wasted a bunch of money. Sure, give me the info you can and I'll look it up.



All right. Since it will contain a bunch of vendor links, which I think would qualify as spam here, I'll drop it on your PMs.


----------

